# net.eth0 started against my will [solved]

## Boccaccio

Hi everybody!

In my computer there is an ethernet card and a wlan card. I just use the latter for connecting to the internet (so I don't need wires through the house). Until now everything worked fine, but now the following problem occured:

Some time ago (I guess after a baselayout update) during the boot process I was told about some device initiated service starting net.eth0, but without any success. Since this was no big problem for me, I just ignored it. But after the most recent baselayout update to 1.12.4-r2 during the boot process, my computer tries to configure the card via dhcp which takes some time until it recognizes that there is no dhcp server reachable. Since this lengthens the boot process quite a lot, I want to ask how I can get rid of this problem.

If you need any more config files etc, just let me know.Last edited by Boccaccio on Sat Aug 12, 2006 1:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flash49

I had the same Problem and fixed it by emerging netplug. This way net.eth0 is only started if a cable is pluged in.

----------

## grenwald

If you never use the device net.eth0, you can disable its starting at boot with the command

```
rc-update del net.eth0 default
```

This way, if you want to use it, you can start the device only when you need it...

----------

## Boccaccio

Well rc-update does not help, since

```

localhost init.d # rc-update del net.eth0

 * 'net.eth0' not found in any of the specified runlevels

```

I emerged netplug and am just waiting for some time to reboot.

----------

## flash49

 *grenwald wrote:*   

> If you never use the device net.eth0, you can disable its starting at boot with the command
> 
> ```
> rc-update del net.eth0 default
> ```
> ...

 

This does not work if you use coldplug or hotplug since these are the ones starting net.et0 even if you disabled autostart of the services. You can also disable hotpluging for net.* in "/etc/conf.d/rc" :

```
# Some people want a finer grain over hotplug/coldplug. RC_PLUG_SERVICES is a

# list of services that are matched in order, either allowing or not. By

# default we allow services through as RC_COLDPLUG/RC_HOTPLUG has to be yes

# anyway.

# Example - RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.wlan !net.*"

# This allows net.wlan and any service not matching net.* to be plugged.
```

----------

## Boccaccio

Ok, so the final solution was not to emerge netplug but just to make the change to /etc/conf.d/rc.

Thanks alot for your help!

----------

## roblov

This happened to me too after doing a deep upgrade of Gentoo (which involved upgrading baselayout.) Why did i not have this problem before? i hadn´t touched /etc/conf.d/rc before and this didn´t happen.

----------

## UberLord

Because the udev default is to coldplug.

The baselayout default is to allow coldplug too. Mainly because we never disallowed it in the past.

----------

## roblov

Ok, so i´ll do what flash49 suggested. It seems that is the right way to fix this, isn´t it?

----------

## UberLord

Yes

----------

